
Microsoft stock rises on upbeat Q4 earnings - john58
https://news.alphastreet.com/microsoft-q4-2018-earnings-call/
======
wil_I_am_27
Impressive results. Solid growth from Cloud and also from LinkedIn.

------
john58
Gaming revenue increased 39% to $2.28 billion.

